# Hades Photos



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

I'm having a hard time posting pics of Hades so for now I will just link my Flickr photostream. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

He isn't really fond of getting his pic taken so he looks away a lot lol. Hope you all enjoy.


ETA:If anyone who is looking has any guesses to his breed mix that I'd love to hear. He is about 22lbs, he looks smaller in most of the pics than he actually is.

8/14/13 Just added some more pics. Most of them just prove how elusive Hades is about pics. I was trying to get a pic of him next to his new box of "Force" food because we were trying to be terribly clever by saying "The Force is strong in this one," on facebook. Hades was not amused.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm torn between MinPin and chihuahua.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Sibe said:


> I'm torn between MinPin and chihuahua.


Those were my thoughts too, but he is too big to be purely either of those. If he was a mix of the two (which I have wondered) would he be so large? Our other guess so far (and the shelter's guess) is Manchester terrier mix. The standard ones are a bit larger, but they are also a rarer breed so I wasn't convinced about that either.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Broken record time for me: 

Minpin or chi X RAT terrier. Heck, in some of those pictures, he could pass for a faulted RT (no white).


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

He reminds me of a manchester terrier, but that's probably just his colors screaming at me. He's adorable, regardless though!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Yup!

See a MinPin there.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Never thought of Rat terrier before, but we looked at some pics and that is for sure a possibility. We'll probably never know lol. We are tempted to try a doggy DNA test, but I know sometimes they can be way off.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Broken record time for me:
> 
> Minpin or chi X RAT terrier. Heck, in some of those pictures, he could pass for a faulted RT (no white).


You know after you said RT I really looked at Hades and thought about it and there is one thing that makes me go "no way." I've seen the pics you have of Jack running and heard you speak of how beautiful RTs are when they run. This is what Hades looks like...











LOL


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

he is adorable....I have no clue though (I know more large dog breeds than small dog breeds) just because that's what I research


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> he is adorable....I have no clue though (I know more large dog breeds than small dog breeds) just because that's what I research


At this point I have no clue what he is. I've only seen one dog that looks like him and it looks JUST like him. 
http://www.dogshaming.com/2013/06/min-pin-oili-modifies-new-furniture/

That little guy looks just like mine. I had to stare at it for awhile just to make sure it wasn't Hades lol.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG it's his twin sister lol my boyfriend suggests rottie mix lol (he knows nothing about dog breeds) and I said "why did you guess that? the coloring?" and he said "yea". I said "what about dobermans?" lol he didn't say anything back which means I win  but I told him not to suggest dog breeds because he would be one of those people


----------



## Raumify (Jun 27, 2013)

I had a min pin growing up that was very large for his breed (poor breeding). There has got to me some min pin in her. Wanna know my guess on a mix? Nobody laugh. I can explain it. Lol. 

Min pin and beagle.

Why? Min pin is a def. I say beagle because there is something that gives him substance while maintaining the small physique. Broadened the head, broadened the chest. Long, stout muzzle with some "extra hangage". Lol. His legs have some bone and he has right compact paws. Again, my guess. Lol


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Raumify said:


> I had a min pin growing up that was very large for his breed (poor breeding). There has got to me some min pin in her. Wanna know my guess on a mix? Nobody laugh. I can explain it. Lol.
> 
> Min pin and beagle.
> 
> Why? Min pin is a def. I say beagle because there is something that gives him substance while maintaining the small physique. Broadened the head, broadened the chest. Long, stout muzzle with some "extra hangage". Lol. His legs have some bone and he has right compact paws. Again, my guess. Lol


I could see that


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Raumify said:


> I had a min pin growing up that was very large for his breed (poor breeding). There has got to me some min pin in her. Wanna know my guess on a mix? Nobody laugh. I can explain it. Lol.
> 
> Min pin and beagle.
> 
> Why? Min pin is a def. I say beagle because there is something that gives him substance while maintaining the small physique. Broadened the head, broadened the chest. Long, stout muzzle with some "extra hangage". Lol. His legs have some bone and he has right compact paws. Again, my guess. Lol


That is an interesting thought. There are so many possibilities about what he could be.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I definitely see MinPin. Maybe Rat Terrier, I don't see any part of Manchester Terrier at all. May I ask why you call him Hades? I know he's the god of the underworld, but I mean besides that.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> I definitely see MinPin. Maybe Rat Terrier, I don't see any part of Manchester Terrier at all. *May I ask why you call him Hades? I know he's the god of the underworld, but I mean besides that.*


Of course. We decided that all the dogs we own in our life we want to be named after gods and goddesses. We ended up narrowing it down to like three names for our little guy, I'm not sure what the others were now, but there are a few reasons we picked the name Hades, and one of them is that he is my husbands favorite, but the rest are kind of cute. I'm going to copy and paste them right from my facebook (we had a lot of people ask we picked that name, my mum hates it!)

"I just thought I would do a little comparison for everyone who doesn't get/doesn't like Hades' name.

Hades the god:Lord of the Dead-Hades the dog:Sleeps like the dead
Hades the god:god of riches-Hades the dogur greatest treasure
Hades the god:Kidnapped Persephone-Hades the dog:Kidnapped our hearts
Hades the god overseer of Tartarus-Hades the dog:breath like Tartarus

If the shoe fits..."

Obviously some of the reasons are just for fun lol.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Hmmm he's tough. Something about the stop says chihuahua to me. It would have to be mixed in with something with more substance. My initial thought was chihuahua x rat terrier but I think there's something else in there that is more substantial/jowly than those breeds.

I actually DON'T see min pin and wonder if people would if he wasn't black and tan. Black and tan is a very common pattern and occurs in a lot of breeds (including chihuahua).

And here's where everyone laughs but I almost see a little bit of bully breed in there. I bet he has several breeds in his makeup. Most mixes aren't straight F1 crosses.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> Hmmm he's tough. Something about the stop says chihuahua to me. It would have to be mixed in with something with more substance. My initial thought was chihuahua x rat terrier but I think there's something else in there that is more substantial/jowly than those breeds.
> 
> I actually DON'T see min pin and wonder if people would if he wasn't black and tan. *Black and tan is a very common pattern and occurs in a lot of breeds (including chihuahua).*
> 
> And here's where everyone laughs but I almost see a little bit of bully breed in there. I bet he has several breeds in his makeup. Most mixes aren't straight F1 crosses.


His color is all a lot of people see. Everyone at the pet stores thinks he is a min pin and several people think he is a Doberman puppy. I have no idea what he is and when I say that people start throwing out guesses but it is usually min pin or Dobe puppy. Most people are shocked to find out he is a full grown adult around seven years old.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Just added some more pics. Most of them just prove how elusive Hades is about pics. I was trying to get a pic of him next to his new box of "Force" food because we were trying to be terribly clever by saying "The Force is strong in this one," on facebook. Hades was not amused.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Just added some more pics. All of the phone pics I've taken over the past three months.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

He's so cute  those ears are crazy


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Finally got a video of Hades' nightly routine. Love this little guy.

Gave up trying to embed the video. If anyone can tell me how I'll try again.


----------

